# Holy hellgrammite



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

On my last hook order, on an impulse, I decided to try some Cohen's Creatures Hellgrammites. I have never fished a hellgrammite pattern. Ever. I saw one once in WV. The fly I created with the body was stupid simple. Basically, it's a hook, lead eyes, black dubbing, and the body with some mono ribbing. The fishing was slow on Saturday morning for me, so I decided to give the hellgrammite a shot. Fishing that pattern on basically a dead drift with a few subtle twitches near deep rocks produced fish after fish after fish. They craved that thing. The poor 1wt was begging for mercy after three smallies over 15" and several others a little smaller.

Non hellgrammite fish










Hellgrammite eaters


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice pattern, smallmouth love hellgrammites for some reason. When I was a kid, I put a hellgrammite in a metal band-aid box with a crawdad and that hellgrammite tore him up, kind of surprising how strong it was.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those are nice looking. Usually tie my own stuff, but I think I'm going to get a few.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ordered some. Looks like something steelhead would crush!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Those do look good and congrats on the fishing. I thought my own pattern was simple (zonker/chenille/sili legs) but those have mine beat. They are a staple in both my tied jig and fly box. Smallmouth sure love them......... can't believe you have NEVER fished a hellgie pattern. Usually can't keep the rockbass off them either.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

One of my favorite smallie patterns. Solid smallmouth you have there!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Ordered some. Looks like something steelhead would crush!


Ditto! Should be in my mailbox on Monday....


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Question for you guys. How are you working the hellgrammite patterns? Are you just kind of drifting them through the riffles?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wallen34 said:


> Question for you guys. How are you working the hellgrammite patterns? Are you just kind of drifting them through the riffles?


I was fishing slower, deeper runs with them below the riffles. I was making short casts upstream and more or less high sticking the fly just above the bottom with occasional twitches.


----------

